
Show HN: Ear training site for Guitarists - codenesium
https://www.guitaristeartrainer.com
======
codenesium
I made this site to test my ability to work out music by ear. All of the code
and music files are on Github. Contributions welcome.

Since this is probably the only place anyone would care about technical
details... This is hosted on Netlify and pushes to the Github repo update the
site automatically. All of the audio and other files are being hosted from the
Github repo.

------
mulle_nat
I think some explanatory text somewhere, how to train would be nice. Or lets
put it this way, I tried to find the notes to play along, but i didn't notice
myself making any improvements doing so.

Also, the reveal could show note names.

